# Sharm - good destination for the whole family?



## noa (Nov 20, 2011)

Dear all: we have a job opportunity in Sharm and I was wondering if that would be a safe destination nowadays (may - 2015). We are not muslim and have 2 children below 5 years old. Hope I could hear comments from you.
Best Regards,
Noa


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

I was there last weekend, no safety issues to talk about. Muslim or not will not be relevant, but there are other considerations, the main one, in my opinion being schooling. Presumably at some point in the future you will wish to go back to Spain and your children will want to re-enter the Spanish system. I am not sure if Sharm has a Spanish curriculum school.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypt is a safe as the next country however schooling in the red sea area is bad and expensive for what it is . I believe there is a fairly good school in el gouna but that would not be practical.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

noa said:


> Dear all: we have a job opportunity in Sharm and I was wondering if that would be a safe destination nowadays (may - 2015). We are not muslim and have 2 children below 5 years old. Hope I could hear comments from you.
> Best Regards,
> Noa





Don't think we have anyone on the forum who lives in Sharm but try this link as you might find someone who is more able to give you answers you are looking for,



SharmWomen - Sharm el Sheikh Community Site


----------



## michellejags (Aug 29, 2015)

hurghadapat said:


> Don't think we have anyone on the forum who lives in Sharm but try this link as you might find someone who is more able to give you answers
> 
> I live in sharm and have done for the last 8 years. Perfectly safe and in all my time I've never seen any troubles / problems here


----------



## kazza101 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi i have lived in sharm for 10years with my husband and daughter and find it to be very safe country to live in and i have no concerns at all


----------



## Wanderlust10 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Karen
Its Annette hear, sent you a couple of emails and got no reply, understand you are having tech problems but got weird email today supposedly off you but very concerning! Can you contact me please. Thanks


----------



## kazza101 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi Annette just sending out new email address as my old one was hacked into and not in Ukraine going take me while to sort as it effects my website check your emails


----------



## Wanderlust10 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Karen, Have sent a couple of emails to new address with no reply, please can you respond? Thanks Annette


----------

